
This is how Material Design looks on Chrome OS, rolling out now - msh
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/23/11495442/chrome-os-material-design-update-rolling-out-screenshots
======
twreactistricky
Anyone know what sort of widget toolkit they are using to draw Material Design
on Chrome OS?

